# CCW one gun or more than one



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

Do you strictly carry one firearm ?

The vast majority of people that carry, have their holster on a belt, strong side.

Your in your vehicle and buckled up. Running errands and for a second your not paying attention. Your situational awareness dropped to zero. Suddenly your being carjacked/held up/whatever. Can you honestly get to that firearm right now?

Would you carry a dedicated second fire arm for in the vehicle ? Or would you move your primary weapon to a mounted holster in vehicle ? 

Or have you never thought about it ?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

thought about it, carry in a visible holster in a vehicle is not allowed here. Has to be under seat if you have a CCW, in console or glovebox, etc. otherwise. I would actually mount a holster under the seat bottom between my legs and place a carry gun there and leave it there all the time. My EDC would be in my pocket in a pocket holster. No open carry here. But in the pocket sitting in a car seat it's probably a little easier to get to a gun under the seat between my legs than to get the one out of my pocket.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean and I each carry only one pistol each, and, normally, one reload, all on our bodies.
I can get to my pistol pretty quickly, even when buckled up in the driver's seat.
Jean, my back-up, can also get to hers quickly.

All it takes is practice.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Option #2, I would transfer to a dedicated holster mounted in the vehicle. The gun would go with me when I left the vehicle. 

GW


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Holstered is comfortable riding in my truck, yet not easily available in a hurry....
Hence second pistol is beside my thigh, tucked down between the seats....
Both Springfield .40 cal, just different models.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't have a problem getting my gun from my strong side when driving. Too Skinny I guess. Sometimes I carry a .38spl as a backup or a Sig P238


----------

